# كتاب متميز عن معالجة الغاز الطبيعي



## الكيصوم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المشاركة الاولى لي في المنتدى وبهذه المناسبة اود ان أهنئكم على الموقع الرائع والمميز 
وان هديكم هدية قد تكون ليست ذاات قيمة ولكن تبقى هدية 
وهو عبارة عن كتاب متكامل في معالجو وتصنيع الغاز الطبيعي​


----------



## qazasq2002 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم أين رابط الكتاب


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم مشكور على الجهود


----------



## saad1234 (29 مارس 2010)

عزيزي أين رابط التحميل


----------



## العجمىى (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على شعورك ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الجهد بس وين الرابط 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

